# Xu Hướng Thiết Kế Showroom Thiết Bị Vệ Sinh Năm 2021



## luxtatbvs (17 Tháng tư 2021)

Xu thế trưng bày thiết bị vệ sinh tại showroom năm 2021​
Việc lên thiết kế showroom thiết bị vệ sinh như thế nào để phù hợp với kinh phí và không gian, cũng như tạo được sự chuyên nghiệp cho showroom là bài toán khiến các chủ showroom thiết bị vệ sinh đắn đo rất nhiều.

Trong những năm gần đây với việc xuất hiện những mô hình kinh doanh lớn trong nước và nước ngoài, họ sử dụng những phương pháp trưng bày sản phẩm chuyển nghiệp bắt mắt, mang lại cảm xúc cho người mua hàng, đã gây ảnh hưởng mạnh đến các nhóm đại lý bán hàng với quy mô vừa và nhỏ. Chính vì vậy họ để ý nhiều hơn đến vấn đề thiết kế showroom thiết bị vệ sinh.

1/Thiết kế kiểu Combo thiết bị vệ sinh xu hướng năm 2021​Đấy là hình thức thiết kế kệ trưng bày thiết bị vệ sinh mới xuất hiện trong 2 đêm 3 năm trở lại đây và đang được khá nhiều các chủ showroom thiết bị vệ sinh ưa chuộng. Hình thức giá kệ trưng bày thiết bị vệ sinh này là thực ra là hình thức cải tiến của phương pháp trang trí hàng thiết bị vệ sinh theo danh mục sản phẩm của hãng, cụ thể là cách tập trung vào việc tăng trải nghiệm mua hàng của khách hàng.











+ Ưu điểm:

- Dễ dàng tư vấn cho khách hàng.

- Nâng cao hơn giá trị sản phẩm

- Khách hàng dễ dàng mua hàng

+ Nhược điểm:

- Cần có không gian lớn hơn bình thường 1 chút.

- Chi phí hàng hóa trưng bày lớn.

- Đánh giá mức độ xây dựng hình ảnh chuyên nghiệp ở mức độ trung bình.

2/Thiết kế showroom thiết bị vệ sinh kiểu có thiết kế Decor đồng bộ​Đây là hình thức thiết kế showroom thiết bị vệ sinh thực sự chuyện nghiệp, với hình thức này các Bác chủ showroom sẽ thuê một bên thiết kế nội thất để lên thiết kế từ 3D đến 2D cho showroom, bằng cách làm này, với con mắt của các kiến trúc sư showroom thiết bị vệ sinh trông như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật sắp đặt với tất cả các yếu tố: 

+ Chuyên nghiệp.

+ Sang trọng.

+ Tinh tế.

+ Nổi bật, bắt mắt.

+ Đầy cảm xúc chiếm hữu sản phẩm khi bước vào.








Thiết kế showroom xu hướng decor hiện đại 2021








Thiết kế showroom xu hướng decor hiện đại 2021








Thiết kế showroom xu hướng decor hiện đại 2021



Ưu Điểm:

- Hình ảnh showroom có độ chuyên nghiệp cao,

- Nâng cao giá trị sản phẩm bằng việc trưng bày sản phẩm sang trọng, đẳng cấp.

- Tạo được sự thu hút với khách hàng,

- Tạo được hình ảnh showroom có sự chuyên nghiệp cao.

- Thu hút được nhóm đối tượng khách hàng cao cấp

- Không phụ thuộc vào mô típ trưng bày của các hãng thiết bị vệ sinh.

Nhược điểm: 

- Chi phí setup cực lớn,

- Chi phí hàng hóa lớn,

- Chỉ phù hợp với bán hàng cao cấp,

- Cần không gian cực rộng,

- Chỉ phù hợp với khu vực các thành phố lớn bởi đặc thù của nhóm đối tượng khách hàng nhắm đến.

Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu thay đổi không gian cửa hàng hoặc mở mới showroom thiết bị vệ sinh, thì thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA sẵn sàng tư vấn hoàn toàn miễn phí mà không nhất thiết phải chọn mua thiết bị tại showoom LUXTA.

=======================================


----------

